# Contador ascendente 0 a 59 con GAL16V8



## DarkAdvenger (Nov 5, 2006)

eh leido varios post acerca de como hacer un contador digital con en integrado 74ls192, a mi me encargaron hacer uno pero por medio de un gal, pero no tengo la menor idea de como hacerlo, mi ultimo proyecto fue un sumador de numeros binarios a dos bits que se desplegara en un display de 7 segmentos, pero esto si es totalmente diferente, no se como hacer que el gal avance solo y menos que vaya sumando automaticamente, ayuda por favor


----------



## Moy (Nov 5, 2006)

Mira yo hice una vez un contador ascendente descendente con un 16V8 del cual emplee las 8 salidas, 4 para obtener el BCD de las decenas y las 4 restantes para el BCD de las unidades estas se decodificaban con el 7447 a 7 segmentos, use el software ISP EXPERT de LATTICE, y te anexo el programa para que lo veas


----------



## lazaro91 (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola,
Yo tengo el codigo en vhdl de un decodificador de 0 a f con cuatro entradas que ataca a un display de 7 segmentos y necesito este programa para desarrollar esto. Yo tengo la estructura en vhdl y necesito utilizar este programa con eeste fichero compilar y asignar las entradas logicas con las fisicas de la gal16v8d. ESte programa hace esto.
Es muy urgente.

SAludos



			
				Moy dijo:
			
		

> Mira yo hice una vez un contador ascendente descendente con un 16V8 del cual emplee las 8 salidas, 4 para obtener el BCD de las decenas y las 4 restantes para el BCD de las unidades estas se decodificaban con el 7447 a 7 segmentos, use el software ISP EXPERT de LATTICE, y te anexo el programa para que lo veas


----------



## danl (Abr 19, 2008)

se que la respuesta es tarde.. pero bueno..

mira vas a usar un 555 para hacer los pulsos

hazlo a un 1Hz..

vas a programar una gal que va hacer un contador.. ese contador va a contar del 0 al 9 ese contador sus entradas seran una y sus salidas 4 que van a ir a otra gal.. 

la segunda gal es un decodificador que va a estar manipulando un display del 0 al 9
sus entradas son 4 y sus salidas son 8 (7para el display y na llamada acarreo que va a otro contador)

ahora hablemos de otro contador que mandara el pulso a otro decodificador y de ahi a otro display para que llegue de 0 al 5.


----------



## sheikan (Mar 16, 2009)

Moy dijo:
			
		

> Mira yo hice una vez un contador ascendente descendente con un 16V8 del cual emplee las 8 salidas, 4 para obtener el BCD de las decenas y las 4 restantes para el BCD de las unidades estas se decodificaban con el 7447 a 7 segmentos, use el software ISP EXPERT de LATTICE, y te anexo el programa para que lo veas




que programa es ese de isp de lattice lo tienes o de donde lo puedo conseguir si me lo pudieras pasar te agradeceria mucho


----------



## dexter01 (Sep 26, 2009)

gracias por el aporte tengo una GAL16V8-15LP y espero que pueda realizar este proyecto ya que tengo empolvado este dispositivo


----------



## cristian2255 (Jun 3, 2010)

hola pueden ayudarme a contruir un contador de 0 59 segundos para una tarea de electronica necesito el esquema tengo el reloj con 555 pero no se mas alla que integrados lo hacen


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola cristian2255

Quiere decir que no has estudiado, verdad ?. si lo hubieras hecho podrías fácilmente hacer ese contador.
Ve si entiendes el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta; si te sirve utilízalo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Erick7 (Nov 9, 2011)

se que tiene mucho tiempo pero si alguien me puede oriientar en que significa la entrada E del documento del contador que subio MOY


----------



## o000 (Nov 9, 2011)

Vi el codigo y segun entiendo la entrada E es la que controla si el contador va ascendente o descendente


----------



## Erick7 (Nov 10, 2011)

y sabes komo emplearlo como se utilizaria es mi duda lo conecto lo demas y la E?? a donde la conecto yo solo quisiera saber como se usaria en acendente y no decendente pero si se puede me gustaria saber como de las dos formas asi aprender mas y graciias por tu respuesta


----------



## o000 (Nov 12, 2011)

No se si entiendo tu pregunta bien, pero conectas E como cualquier otra entrada, puede ser a un switch, y si esta en 0, esta en forma ascendente, si esta en 1 es descendente, aunque si solo te interesa la parte ascendente puedes dejarla a tierra en vez de a un switch


----------

